# Import RAW to Android phone



## Dan Marchant (May 27, 2018)

I shoot with a Canon (5DIII) using Compact Flash cards and want to be able to import one or two RAW images into LRCC for quick processing and posting to social media etc.  

I have a paid CC subscription (and run Lightroom Classic on my desktop) and have LR CC 3.4 on my Android phone which has a USB type C socket. I don't, to my knowledge, use/sync stuff between Classic and LR CC Mobile.

I have an OTG to C cable and can connect my camera to the phone or a card reader. My phone can interact with the camera using a different app (DSLR Controller) and can see my card/cardreader. When I select to "Add images" the only locations to add from are my phone. LR can't see either my camera or the card/reader.  

I can manually copy RAW files to my phone and then import into LRCC. I would prefer to eliminate the manual file copy and just import into LRCC from the card. Has anyone managed to do this or is it not something CC supports?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 27, 2018)

I was testing this on Friday, and it can be done. The trick is either to set the camera to open Lightroom when you plug it in instead of your DSLR Controller app, or if you tap Add photos from an album, it'll let you import from Files (and therefore should be able to import from the camera).


----------



## Dan Marchant (May 30, 2018)

Thanks Victoria, 
Very helpful. Will that out as soon as I get home.


----------



## BobColclough (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi,

I have the same problem. 

My camera is a Lumix GX9. Do you have any suggestions on how I "set the camera to open Lightroom when you plug it in" as suggested in your earlier message? Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 13, 2019)

Mac or Windows Bob?


----------



## BobColclough (Sep 13, 2019)

Windows 10.


----------



## BobColclough (Sep 13, 2019)

I should have added that I have been trying to transfer from the gx9  camera direct to an android phone via an OTG cable.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 14, 2019)

Ah, ok. Hmmmm, I'm not very experienced with Android but I seem to remember it asking whether to make this the default app when I first plugged in a camera. Hopefully someone else can take a guess though.


----------



## b.a.d.d.a.y (Sep 27, 2019)

Is there a way to import RAW directly from the SD card into Lightroom mobile? FYI, the phone I'm currently trying to do it on is a Pixel 2. I downloaded this free version on Apknite, I don't if it is the cause of problem or not. I really like the app but I am not really feeling like dropping 5 euros a month to use it.


----------



## Dan Marchant (Sep 27, 2019)

b.a.d.d.a.y said:


> Is there a way to import RAW directly from the SD card into Lightroom mobile? FYI, the phone I'm currently trying to do it on is a Pixel 2. I downloaded this free version on Apknite, I don't if it is the cause of problem or not. I really like the app but I am not really feeling like dropping 5 euros a month to use it.


My info may be out of date but I believe you can only import RAW if you have a paid CC account or have an active trial.


----------



## b.a.d.d.a.y (Sep 30, 2019)

Dan Marchant said:


> My info may be out of date but I believe you can only import RAW if you have a paid CC account or have an active trial.


Thanks for your information!


----------

